# Look 555 Headset cracking noise!



## frenchmb (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody had experienced a loud cracking noise coming the headset of a 555? I'm constantly getting it when climbing and rocking the bike a little. The original dealer said there nothing wrong any thoughts? 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Just my thoughts...*

In my own humble opinion, I would not think it would be the headset that is creaking, rather your handlebars in the stem, or one of your shifters needs to be tightened. The integrated headset should be pretty maintenance and trouble free. If you really think that is it, you may pull the stem/fork out and grease it and make sure it is seated properly, then put everything back together and torque it down properly. I dont know what stem you have, but just make sure everything is snug and torqued properly. 

Cracking sounds aluminum or carbon bikes would freak me out. Figure it out... quickly.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

I would suggest that you have the fork pulled & have the brass inserts that the bearing sit against checked out. 

These are split inserts that sit inside the head tube & are easily taken out. Maybe a bit of grease on them on both sides will do the trick. You shouldn't be having any loud cracking. As the poster above suggested, it may be something other than the frame. Check everything.

If all else fails, call the distributor (Veltec Sports if you're in the US).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple...*

Your headset is adjusted too loose. Whenever you hit a decent bump, you'll hear a nasty thwack! To properly adjust the integrated headset, loosen the steering tube clamp bolts, then tighten the top cap bolt until there is some additional drag felt as the fork is turned, then back off the top cap bolt 1/8 to 1/4 turn. This will be a lot tighter than a traditional headset is tightened.

Do this quickly or you'll ruin the replaceable bearing seats and the bearings.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*One thin not mentioned.*

If your using multiple spacers, they could be out of parallel and causing noise too.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*I broke two stem face plates . . .*

and each time it sounded as if two slats of wood were being whacked together, hard! The problem was improper washers between the four bolts on the face plate of an Easton EM 90 stem. It's kinda scary finding out three of the four bolts aren' t doing any work, especially after bombing down a hill at 40 mph. Like others have said, be safe and get it checked.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

frenchmb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody had experienced a loud cracking noise coming the headset of a 555? I'm constantly getting it when climbing and rocking the bike a little. The original dealer said there nothing wrong any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I experienced similar problem on my 585, little cracing noises, then I checked torgue for headset in manual and I was suprised to see that it was 8 Nm. When installed properly with some grase and 8 Nm torgue noise was gone.


----------



## frenchmb (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for all your feedback turned out to be the headset not being tightened properly! Finally the store conceded I wasn't mad after leaving it with their mechanic to ride.


----------

